# results from 6 months training



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

after looking at empire boys thread with comparison pics i thought i would do it too!

im really chuffed with the progress so far

im gonna start my 1st cycle of test after christmas and hopefully make even more progress!

so while im still natural heres some pics


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

See a lot of difference in the shoulders and arms mate, keep it up.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great progress mate!

"hopefully" make more progress??? you will LOVE IT and you WILL make progress and lots of it


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Gud mate got some def going on in your shoulders, keep it up man!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

thanks for the comments guys it gives me a bit of motivation


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Looking good mate,

Defo lost the handles of love!

Imagine in another 6 months......

I will rep you when I get on my computer


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Look good


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

R0B said:


> Looking good mate,
> 
> Defo lost the handles of love!
> 
> ...


cheers mate

yeah the missus says she misses them! (tongue twister!)


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Wider lats and less fat around the mid-section too. Keep it up


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

still natural after 6 months, youve done better than most on here then haha!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

big steve said:


> cheers mate
> 
> yeah the missus says she misses them! (tongue twister!)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah the kitchens looking great bro


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> yeah the kitchens looking great bro


nice bit of ronseal on the door, use that for when im on stage :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BBK said:


> nice bit of ronseal on the door, use that for when im on stage :laugh:


san tropez is last year teak looks soooo much better :lol:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

paint me baby!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

would you risk a white member popping out or would you paint the ole fella to ??


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Sites like these are rare these days as the moral fibre of society degenerates yet genuinely decent people like on this site give me hope for humanity. Sounds cheesy but it's true.

Yeah definite difference there mate a general overall size is noticeable. Good for 6 months deffo


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

good work mate keep it up - there is one very very big difference in your 6 months progress and empire boys 8 months progress

A combination of various agents and cycles that included, testosterone, trenbolone, oxandrolone, turinabol, primobolan, stanozolol, clenbuterol, and triiodothyonine I am currently running an insulin and peptide protocol.

and thats in only 8 months !!.

so keep it up mate.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Excellent progress mate! Keep it up!

Yeah don't even compare it to empireboys, he was cheating looool


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

you're doing something right mate!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Excellent progress mate! Keep it up!
> 
> Yeah don't even compare it to empireboys, he was cheating looool


im gonna be "cheating" soon too:cool2:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

big steve said:


> im gonna be "cheating" soon too:cool2:


Chop chop then! Time to play properly lol


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Chop chop then! Time to play properly lol


i want to get xmas out of the road 1st mate because i know

i will be doing a lot of boozing and eating xmas pudding and the likes

so new year and i will be 100% committed to the cycle

i want to do it right and grow into a big fooking beast!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

big steve said:


> i want to get xmas out of the road 1st mate because i know
> 
> i will be doing a lot of boozing and eating xmas pudding and the likes
> 
> ...


Sensible option mate


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

big steve said:


> im gonna be "cheating" soon too:cool2:





big steve said:


> i will be doing a lot of boozing and eating xmas pudding and the like


Roids=YES

Booze=YES

Junkfood=YES

Recreational Drugs=YES

Xmas pudding=WTF?

:scared:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Sensible option mate


cheers bud


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Roids=YES
> 
> Booze=YES
> 
> ...


i love them mate, i eat a full one to myself no probs!


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Well done steve looking a lot better.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i appreciate the positive comments lads

it makes all the hard work seem worthwhile


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> That is an awesome change Big Steve. Looking tight and strong!! 3 more months and you'll have a 6 pack!!!


thanks bud, if i put my hands straight up in the air and lean back a bit i can see the top 2 ever so slightly lol


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> I like the tiling and colour scheme in the kitchen by the way...wife wants me to do a DIY remodel of our own kitchen, and I like that pattern.


the wifes colour scheme and my handy work!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Welldone mate, im only 2 month into this sport and im starting to notice a few things here and there, cant wait till my 6 and 12 month points to see the difference!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Welldone mate, im only 2 month into this sport and im starting to notice a few things here and there, cant wait till my 6 and 12 month points to see the difference!


just keep working hard in the gym mate, its working for me


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

my natty days are offically over


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice mate. You following any form of diet plan?


----------

